# If you had to lose one of your 5 senses, which one would you choose?



## HoldenCawffled (Feb 25, 2015)

In regards to the poll, I chose smell. It's my least used sense anyway - or at least, the one I find least useful. I wouldn't mind not being able to smell great-smelling food anymore - it would be rather useful for me anyway so I could reduce my appetite.


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

Taste because, the smell of food can make you remember the taste vividly.


----------



## Kirjuri (Jun 9, 2014)

I would go for sight. I don't operate with sight - I observe my surroundings much more effectively by listening. The other senses are extremely important as well, however sight is probably the least significant for me. Losing my sense of hearing would drive me mad. People's personalities are tied to their voice. Music is delivered by hearing (and touch).

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShinyBubles (Feb 28, 2015)

I chose sight. I know weird. But I couldn't ever live in complete Silence I get way to anxious like something really bad is going to happen if it's too quiet >.< If I couldn't taste there's no way I could make myself eat. there are days now where I have a hard enough time making myself eat as it is  and smell has the most memories connected to it. I would want to be able to remember as much as possible if I had to give up one of my senses. And I would never get rid of touch. The feel of someone wrapping their arms around me brings more comfort to me than anything I could ever see.


----------



## Realeros (Mar 5, 2015)

Eska said:


> Hypothetically,
> 
> If you were forced to lose one of the 5 senses (sight, hearing, touch, smell and taste), which one would you choose, and why?
> 
> ...


I'd give up sight: I'd no longer judge the world by its appearances but rather by its content.


----------



## Coopsickle (Sep 12, 2014)

I would lose my hearing. Although it would mean that I would be out of a job. I am already partially deaf anyway and I can sign so I have no issues... 

I can't understand why you would want to lose your sense of touch though, think about how many injuries you would get without knowing... also lack of orgasms... just sayin'


----------



## Bagheera (Oct 20, 2014)

Smell, of course. I don't use it much anyway.

But who would want to lose sight? Living in our predominantly visual culture without the ability to see anything would be a nightmare. I don't envy blind people in the slightest.


----------



## Pupazzo (Apr 12, 2015)

taste, i don't like eating.


----------



## allanzo (Feb 6, 2014)

Smell. Eh I can live without smelling things (it also can be good especially when you're on a public bus during the summer). Sight and Hearing I absolutely need. I am already clumsy with my sight :kitteh: And I love food ;3


----------



## ALongTime (Apr 19, 2014)

Taste.

To the people saying smell, if you lose smell you've essentially lost taste as well since the two work together. They'll be no pleasure in eating without smell so why lose two? And the other three are much too precious I think...


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

smell. would be nice being unable to smell foul smells


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Smell, easily.

If I ranked the senses I'd probably go...

1. Hearing
2. Touch
3. Sight
4. Taste
5. Smell


----------



## Lycrester (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm surprised so many would give up sense of smell. Don't know if this is a natural occurrence or not but I can't taste a thing when my nose is out of service. Every time I have a cold,I have a period where I barely register flavor.Smelling food is such a wonderful simple pleasure. I think I could handle losing touch. I can figure out what is too hot or cold to handle.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

I'd go with taste; simply because my sense of taste isn't exactly very good; compared to the other ones.


----------



## Nocturnal Creature (Apr 16, 2015)

Taste. I was in doubt between taste and smell, but smell creates the strongest memories of all senses. And if taste is gone, you could probably still enjoy your food by experimenting with heat/cold, soft/crunchy structure, etc.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Well, I have the misfortune to not be able to smell properly, so I'd probably choose that over a sense I already use.


----------

